# Winter Trip to Bavaria. What are The must do's



## mudd (28/7/14)

Reluctantly agreed to a trip to Germany to take the kids to Christmas markets. Munich, Nuremberg, Bamburg. Might fit in Berlin yet. 

Not sure what to do for 3 weeks..any ideas?..wife n kids don't need to see me all the time now do they.


----------



## beercus (28/7/14)

Beer, mulled wine, sausage, pork knuckle, pretzels....... Should I go on......
Try and make Berlin, my favourite European City.....

Enjoy..


----------



## The Judge (28/7/14)

Mate - go to a little town called Gunzenhausen which lies only 35-40 mins from Nuremberg. It has the Schorsch brewery, which is known for making some interesting Bock biers. It was in the Guinness Book of World Records for a while as having the strongest beers known to man! It also has a few cool lakes and some cool scenery.

Of course there are a tonne of cool biergartens in Munich to see and enjoy, but there are also heaps of smaller ones around and about. ANY town you stop in will have a biergarten with its own kellerbier or helles which will be amazing. 

If you can afford the drive, go to Würzburg, which is a little further east of Gunzenhausen (another 20-30 mins) but that place is outrageous. Again, more local amazing biers, but also one of the oldest and prettiest cities (village really) in the area. That whole Frankonia area is really pretty. 

I don't know the area that as well as some, but have lived there for a number of years so PM me if you want any specifics!


----------



## The Judge (28/7/14)

Ooh and beercus is right, Nuremburg has the best Christmas markets on the planet. Keep your eye out for something called Feuerzangenboule (not sure of the spelling on that, but you'll know when you see it) it's mulled wine with rum and which is burnt with sugar. They're famed for it. You can get all sorts of goodness there.

If you can travel as far south as Garmisch and Grainau then you'll be in for a treat of real countryside Bavarian treats.


----------



## mudd (28/7/14)

Awesome. Thanks for the leads.


----------



## mr_wibble (29/7/14)

Be careful with your planning, as a few things will shut over winter.

There's so much to see in each of these places, unless you have a burning desire to see Berlin, IMHO try not to spend your time travelling from place to place so much.

There's a good book called: "The Beer Drinkers Guide to Munich"

It's not really near Munich, but our kids liked Neuschwanstein castle (which is south at the Alps near Fussen). That would be awesome in winter.







And whenever we goto Munich for work, we always find a weekend to get the train out to Kloster Andechs (Monastic Brewery).


Geeze, there's some many places to go around here.


----------



## Dave70 (29/7/14)

Try and cut a few laps at Nürburgring. 

Take a good camera with spare batteries and memory cards. 

We did this in Berlin. Really helped panic shake off the jet lag..

http://www.trabi-safari.de/index.php?language=en




Jealous as all get out I am..


----------



## lukencode (29/7/14)

I was in the area for christmas last year. Bamberg is awesome for beer but I also really enjoyed Salzburg and if you can travel a bit further Prague.


----------



## Dave70 (29/7/14)

Or a bit further still, Cesky Krumlov. Its like a living postcard. (with beer)


----------



## crowmanz (29/7/14)

Did Berlin and Munich (as well as Warsaw, Olsztyn - small Polish town, Prague, Venice, Cortina d'Ampezzo and London) in Janurary. I also recommend going to the Christmas markets, with lots of _Glühwein _each city had a slightly different blend or shot to go with it.

Out of Munich we also did Neuschwanstein castle (did a day tour from Munich that also included Linderhof Palace and a stop at Oberammergau) and went to Dachau concentration camp, only had 3 or 4 days in Munich but could have spent more easy.

Berlin was also awesome, although new years eve is pretty crazy.


----------



## lukencode (29/7/14)

Berlin was my favourite city, closely followed by Prague (which also has nuts new years celebrations)


----------



## spog (31/7/14)

To break the trip up a bit,if you can go by train to Salzburg ,this place is so easy to get around and has many beers to offer.
Go up to Bershtesgarten,a nice little place with a top pub in the middle of the old area with Xmas markets right out side.
If you get to Salzburg go to this brewpub
the best wheat beer bar none!
And drink it 

While drooling at this.

This pub doesn't open until 5:00 PM but by Christ it's worth it.
Tell em your Australian and they will reply Ya I'm Austrian.
Also grab a fridge magnet that is a yellow Aussie road sign that says. No kangaroos in Austria,my missus won't let me put it on my beer fridge,she guards it jealously.


----------



## Kiwifirst (31/7/14)

If the kids are young enough, take them to legoland on a Monday. You'll have place to yourself. We went end of sept. Last year and on a Monday. The rides were so empty often we didn't bother getting off, just went round again.


----------



## mudd (22/11/14)

Well im ready to head off for 3 weeks. Woo hoo. Haven't planned as much as I thought I would around the beer stuff. Oh well I'll wing it. 
Prost. Mudd


----------



## mudd (5/12/14)

Almost half way through the trip and it has been good so far. Travelled to Freiburg, Munich and Berlin in the last week and arrived back in Munich today. Haven't been to as many beer places as I hoped- interestingly pubs are as much if not more about food as beer so most don't seem to have a bar area to sit at. The wife's vegetarian and the choice in the pubs is pretty woeful. 
Enjoying some pretty awesome beers just from the supermarket actually. 
Second night out thought I'd go out for a walk and find a bar only place I could find was a smoky sports bar - I thought I'd leave my pretensions at home and just asked for a beer think they gave me a Fosters


----------



## mudd (5/12/14)

On the other hand I've had plenty of gluhwien,pretzels,


----------



## mudd (5/12/14)

... Sausages and lebkucken


----------



## mr_wibble (5/12/14)

You can catch the train out to Ayinger. There's the Ayinger family restaurant and the brewery you can tour.
(They are separated by about a 10 minute walk).

That restaurant does a **fantastic** apple strudel; and I'd warrant it would have at least a few vego' dishes.
The Ayinger wheat beer is my very favourite wheat beer.

It's not a bad walk through the town, it's not particularly ancient or anything, but if you're sick of cities or want to get away from work, it's a nice day out.


----------



## mudd (6/12/14)

Thanks wibble I'll look into it. Finding it weird over here as all the drinking is linked to eating.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/12/14)

you could go on a romantic sleigh ride 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Wn_TlTIyI


----------



## mudd (8/12/14)

Funny took the kids and wife on a tourist cart ride at Nauschwanstein Castle today. The horse farted right in our face almost. Actually was pretty awesome day as it was snowing when we got near the castle. As the tours were booked out we decided to eat in the Hofbrauhaus just below the castle and ate the touristy pork knuckle and 1L beir. Which was actually pretty tasty.


----------



## spog (8/12/14)

mudd said:


> Funny took the kids and wife on a tourist cart ride at Nauschwanstein Castle today. The horse farted right in our face almost. Actually was pretty awesome day as it was snowing when we got near the castle. As the tours were booked out we decided to eat in the Hofbrauhaus just below the castle and ate the touristy pork knuckle and 1L beir. Which was actually pretty tasty.


Jealous...should have gone to Mikes cholesterol palace and grabbed a hotdog and beer
,

After walking up there,doing the tour and walking back down a bloke had a powerful thirst.
Loved the flip bottles,a grabbed " a few" for the trip back to Munich,I was 3 parts pissed by the time we got there.
Ah, the memories...still jealous though. .
Cheers....spog...
P.s. the castle can be seen in the movie The Great Escape.
Useless info really.


----------



## mudd (12/12/14)

Putrino said:


> Ooh and beercus is right, Nuremburg has the best Christmas markets on the planet. Keep your eye out for something called Feuerzangenboule (not sure of the spelling on that, but you'll know when you see it) it's mulled wine with rum and which is burnt with sugar. They're famed for it. You can get all sorts of goodness there.
> 
> If you can travel as far south as Garmisch and Grainau then you'll be in for a treat of real countryside Bavarian treats.


Very nice. Will be going back for another.
Feuerzangen bowle


----------



## The Judge (12/12/14)

mudd said:


> Very nice. Will be going back for another.
> Feuerzangen bowle


Yes! And I'm off to Nürnberg on the 19th Dec. Can't wait for Christmas goodness ;-)


----------



## mudd (13/12/14)

The Judge said:


> Yes! And I'm off to Nürnberg on the 19th Dec. Can't wait for Christmas goodness ;-)


Good on you Judge man.. Apparently only one good brewery in nuremburg which I haven't got to yet is Alstadthof. Should do in next few days. Today I visited Bamburg. Had a great day visiting Spezial(was a bit harsh having rauch beer before lunch but I still enjoyed iy, Mahrs (their unfiltered lager the best beer I had for the day), and the best combination of all was at Schlenkerler where I had an amazing dish of fish wrapped in bacon with cabbage (not soured) and potatoes - together with their rauchbier pure heaven for €15 including the beer. The Franconian brewery museum was closed for winter (Thirsty work climbing that hill) :angry: no beer tours in English so just wandered around.l


----------



## The Judge (13/12/14)

Ok cool I've been to Nuremburg a couple of times and never heard of Alstadthof. If the Frau lets me I'll be calling into as many local breweries as possible.


----------



## mudd (13/12/14)

The Judge said:


> Ok cool I've been to Nuremburg a couple of times and never heard of Alstadthof. If the Frau lets me I'll be calling into as many local breweries as possible.


A must see in Nuremberg I accidentally found as I am staying about 200 m away is a bottle shop called landbierparadies I picked up 4 local brews that look pretty tasty for €3.50. A lot to look at in the store as well as it has a lot of old brewing equipment. 
It is not far from the main train station in Galgonhoffstr. (The street name translates as gallows court street- so some history in this area).
Cheers Mudd


----------



## mudd (14/12/14)

Alstadthof is actually a pretty cool brewery (and distillery for that matter). If I can manage it I might try to get on their tour tomorrow. Thanks to John at Grain and Grape for a few pointers in the Franconian region including Alstadthof and the best breweries in Bamburg.


----------



## HBHB (14/12/14)

If you're going to Bamburg, you might like to check out the Best Malz facility and brewery.


----------



## mudd (15/12/14)

HBHB said:


> If you're going to Bamburg, you might like to check out the Best Malz facility and brewery.


Thanks HB but I've missed that boat. I'll add it to the list for next time.


----------



## The Judge (16/12/14)

Oh cool, thanks Mudd. Will definitely check this out!


----------

